# Disney Military Salute Tickets for Sept 2013 to Sept 2014



## lvkcwalker (Aug 15, 2013)

Disney announced a new Military Salute ticket offer for Sept 2013 thru Sept 2014. 4 day park hopper OR 4 day water park and more tickets are $169. 4 day Park Hopper PLUS Water Park and more option is $198. This offer is good for up to 6 tickets. Active duty, Reserve, and National Guard as well as Retired, 100% Service Connected Disabled with the DAVPRM code on their military issued ID, Spouses or Un-remarried Widows of the afore-mentioned, and Foreign partners/Coalition partners stationed at a US base are eligible. 
Check it out at:
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Disney-Armed-Forces-Salute.html


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 18, 2013)

YAY!  So nice this is offered again.

We used this this year at Disneyland for Memorial Day for a great 3 day vacation to join our son's band when they played there.

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2013_05_01_archive.html


----------



## istone (Aug 19, 2013)

It kinda sucks that you have to be 100% disability rated to go.  I'm only 40% so it leaves me out.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2013)

are only family dependants eligible, or can friends traveling with military also get them if sponsored by elibigle member (ex. my 12 yr old traveling as a friend of another 12 yr old DD of military family to WDW)?


----------



## lvkcwalker (Aug 19, 2013)

The 12 year old friend can be included with the military family as long as the eligible service person or the spouse purchases the tickets and activates all of the tickets at the same time at guest relations window. The FAQ's included in my link do explain this type of example.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 20, 2013)

*It sucks more to be 100 percent disabled.*

It is awesome that Disney does this for our troops. I salute them.


----------



## ctrayer (Aug 28, 2013)

Great to see Disney extending this for another year.  I used the passes for 6 of us last year and am using them again this year.  Great price if you check to see how much these normally cost through Disney with the park hopper, water park and more options.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 29, 2013)

istone said:


> It kinda sucks that you have to be 100% disability rated to go.  I'm only 40% so it leaves me out.



The 100% disability is a different category than "retired." The info on the previously provided link is not explicit, but I assume "retired" to be someone who did 20+ years. It doesn't mention anything about those who have medically retired before 20 years service, so maybe that works as well.

Try giving Disney a call for the straight skinny.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 29, 2013)

*From the site FAQ*



istone said:


> It kinda sucks that you have to be 100% disability rated to go.  I'm only 40% so it leaves me out.



The FAQ for the site further elaborate:

"100% Disabled Veterans, and Permanently Disabled Veterans are also eligible for this offer. Permanently Disabled Veterans must have a military ID with a DAVPRM status."

If "permanently" 40% disabled, do you have a military ID with the DAVPRM status listed?

I am assuming you didn't do the full 20+...


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 29, 2013)

istone said:


> It kinda sucks that you have to be 100% disability rated to go.  I'm only 40% so it leaves me out.



This link should help you out as well. In other words, there is a wide net for eligibility...

http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...unts-a-confusing-topic-for-disabled-veterans/


----------

